# Why is my betta so swollen!? And is this fin rot... help please



## forblueskies92 (Feb 2, 2013)

sorry for the large images..

































Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 gallon
What temperature is your tank? Not sure
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? No
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? betta pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2-3 times a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? once every 2 weeks
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? Not sure exactly
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? A water conditioner 

Water Parameters: Not sure
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? No

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? yes (see above)
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Not sure
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Past week
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Maybe.. (see http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1416151#post1416151)
How old is your fish (approximately)? Not sure, have had him for about 6-8 months


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Whoa! That is bad rot. It has reached the body, you need to use antibiotics. Not wanting to be a downer, but once it reaches the body it's really hard to treat. 

You need to start treatment NOW. I would call all lfs in your area and see if they carry Kanaplex. If they do, get some now. 

Otherwise, you could try Triple-Sulfa (as long as you don't have a sulfa allergy). 

As for the bloat, I would add 1 tsp Epsom salt per g, and fast him. 

Your water change routine needs upped. Rot is brought on by poor water maintenance. You need to do changes at least twice a WEEK in a 2.5 g.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

As was stated on the previous thread and above, you need to increase the water changes. Ammonia, toxins and bacteria build up in water over time. These make your betta more susceptible to illness and disease. The only way to remove ammonia, toxins or bacteria is via frequent water changes. The water change sticky recommends the following: _"1-4gal with a filter:
Twice weekly-1-50% water only and 1-50% with substrate cleaning by vacuum or stir and dip method. Filter media needs a swish/rinse in old tank water a couple of times a month."_

I agree with NeptunesMom. You need to use an antibiotic ASAP. That rot is very close to his body (if not there already).

I suggest one of the furan medications. They are good at targeting gram negative bacteria, which is a major cause of fin rot. Here are three brands: API Furan 2, Birfuran, Jungle Fungus Clear.

As NeptunesMom suggested, the sulfa meds (API Triple Sulfa or Mardel Maracyn PLUS) would also work. I tend to recommend them less than some other antibiotics because a lot of people have sulfa allergies. Also, both the sulfa meds and Kanaplex are good broad spectrum drugs, but I favor the furan meds for fin rot. (I prefer to save Kanaplex for internal issues like dropsy.)


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Thanks LBF. I thought I mentioned Furan, but apparently didn't. I also love Furan. 

The reason I mentioned Kanaplex is because that tissue looks really bad. I agree it's best to use it for internal, but perhaps you are right and they should try something else first.


----------



## forblueskies92 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you both for the advice. I've been doing daily 100% water changes (quarantined) ETC, but it seems he is going downhill
I guess I did not notice quick enough.. I don't think he will make it but I'm hoping he will..


----------



## forblueskies92 (Feb 2, 2013)

Just wanted to add he did indeed pass today.  SIP


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

Sorry


----------

